# Any Wing Chun in Ohio?



## Marnetmar (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm gonna be moving up to Ohio in a couple years but I want to continue my WC training, so of course one of the mandatory questions is...are there any good WC schools up there? All I've been able to find is this thing called Black Flag Wing Chun and doing some research what I'm hearing about it is mostly negative. 

Anyone have some tippers?


----------



## yak sao (Mar 2, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> I'm gonna be moving up to Ohio in a couple years but I want to continue my WC training, so of course one of the mandatory questions is...are there any good WC schools up there? All I've been able to find is this thing called Black Flag Wing Chun and doing some research what I'm hearing about it is mostly negative.
> 
> Anyone have some tippers?



Where in Ohio?


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 2, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> I'm gonna be moving up to Ohio in a couple years but I want to continue my WC training, so of course one of the mandatory questions is...are there any good WC schools up there? All I've been able to find is this thing called Black Flag Wing Chun and doing some research what I'm hearing about it is mostly negative.
> 
> Anyone have some tippers?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There is an insecticide spray called Black Flag.

Buddy Wu in the Cleveland area teaches decent wing chun. Buddy Wu was a student of Ho Kam Ming.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 3, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> I'm gonna be moving up to Ohio in a couple years but I want to continue my WC training, so of course one of the mandatory questions is...are there any good WC schools up there? All I've been able to find is this thing called Black Flag Wing Chun and doing some research what I'm hearing about it is mostly negative.
> 
> Anyone have some tippers?



Yak Sao makes a good point. We need to know WHERE in Ohio...like, which street?


----------



## Dom_S (May 12, 2014)

I'm looking for a school also, I'm in Westerville. From what I heard I would avoid black flag, but next weekend (May 25) at the Asian festival there is supposed to be Dr Wu


----------



## SLM5513 (Jul 3, 2014)

How can I get a hold of Buddy Wu or whoever takes his classes I have been emailing but no answer is he still around ?


----------



## jseiler (Jul 6, 2014)

Have you heard of any wing chung schools in columbus ohio?


----------



## jseiler (Jul 6, 2014)

Have you heard of any wing chung schools in columbus ohio?


----------



## KPM (Jul 8, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> I'm gonna be moving up to Ohio in a couple years but I want to continue my WC training, so of course one of the mandatory questions is...are there any good WC schools up there? All I've been able to find is this thing called Black Flag Wing Chun and doing some research what I'm hearing about it is mostly negative.
> 
> Anyone have some tippers?



I don't know much about Ohio, but the best tip of all.....avoid "Black Flag" Wing Chun like the plague!!!!!!   I haven't seen it first hand, but haven't heard anything good about it.  It appears to be a fake BS system.  Generally avoiding anything to do with Benny Meng is good advice as well.  He seems to go from one controversy to another.


----------



## geezer (Jul 8, 2014)

KPM said:


> , but the best tip of all.....avoid "Black Flag" Wing Chun like the plague!!!!!!
> 
> Actually, The black flag for plague is only used in games like _Assassins Creed. _Actually you are supposed to fly a y_ellow flag_ to warn of plague. _Black flags are for pirates_ who rape and pillage. Either way, it's best to avoid! LOL


----------



## scottboyer614 (Oct 28, 2014)

Wing Chun

i took classes for about a year enjoyed it too.


----------



## ohtenlee (Mar 10, 2015)

KPM said:


> I don't know much about Ohio, but the best tip of all.....avoid "Black Flag" Wing Chun like the plague!!!!!!   I haven't seen it first hand, but haven't heard anything good about it.  It appears to be a fake BS system.  Generally avoiding anything to do with Benny Meng is good advice as well.  He seems to go from one controversy to another.



Confused on the anti-Benny Meng statements. He is a disciple of Moy Yat who he completed the system under, and trained under Yip Ching (son of Yip Man) who were both high students of Yip Man. Many of his students first competed the Yip Man system, now I'm aware that he is driven to learn all about the history of Wing Chun/Ving Tsun which is why he created the Wing Chun/Ving Tsun museum.  This may mean that he and his students interacts with some families of WC that people don't agree with. But please don't put down a great master and teacher of the martial arts. I would never do that to any other. 
I personally have only been introduced to the Yip Man system, I never completed the system. However if anyone wants a good teacher in Ohio, I would recommend Grand Master Benny Meng. 

Lee


----------



## Marnetmar (Mar 10, 2015)

ohtenlee said:


> Confused on the anti-Benny Meng statements. He is a disciple of Moy Yat who he completed the system under, and trained under Yip Ching (son of Yip Man) who were both high students of Yip Man. Many of his students first competed the Yip Man system, now I'm aware that he is driven to learn all about the history of Wing Chun/Ving Tsun which is why he created the Wing Chun/Ving Tsun museum.  This may mean that he and his students interacts with some families of WC that people don't agree with. But please don't put down a great master and teacher of the martial arts. I would never do that to any other.
> I personally have only been introduced to the Yip Man system, I never completed the system. However if anyone wants a good teacher in Ohio, I would recommend Grand Master Benny Meng.
> 
> Lee



sup benny


----------



## Kwan Sau (Mar 10, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


> sup benny



Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## zuti car (Mar 10, 2015)

KPM said:


> I don't know much about Ohio, but the best tip of all.....avoid "Black Flag" Wing Chun like the plague!!!!!!   I haven't seen it first hand, but haven't heard anything good about it.  It appears to be a fake BS system.  Generally avoiding anything to do with Benny Meng is good advice as well.  He seems to go from one controversy to another.


I have the same opinion about black flag and that Ming guy. First he was promoting HFY which is also controversial a, then he was involved in that black flag thing and now , I don't really know where he stands now but I will ot be surprsed if he show up with some new , oldest , original and most superior style


----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't know Benny Ming, though I train with someone who did and he has very good hands. I wouldn't ever say to anyone "Avoid Benny Ming". He is entirely legitimate and my second hand information on him personally is positive as well. Some of his things that I've seen on-line have been foundationally solid as well. 

I would recommend that people visit and take a critical look at his current club and make a personal decision about whether you think it is right for you. It may not be, but his background is not "made up".


----------



## Eric_H (Mar 17, 2015)

ShortBridge said:


> I don't know Benny Ming, though I train with someone who did and he has very good hands. I wouldn't ever say to anyone "Avoid Benny Ming". He is entirely legitimate and my second hand information on him personally is positive as well.


So you've never met him or touched his hands but somehow feel qualified to say he's legitimate.



> his background is not "made up".



From his website:
*- Grand Master Benny Meng*
9th Generation Shaolin Disciple
7th Degree Black Sash, Shaolin Kung Fu
5th Degree Black Belt, Taekwondo
Master Instructor

The Shaolin temple does not recognize him as a disciple, he does not hold a 7th degree in shaolin kung fu. He was once awarded a Sifu title by moy Yat, which was rescinded, and an honorary 7th degree by the vtaa. To date, no lineage has promoted him to the rank of grandmaster that I am aware of.


----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 17, 2015)

Eric_H said:


> So you've never met him or touched his hands but somehow feel qualified to say he's legitimate.
> ...



That is correct. 

He is Moy Yat's disciple and he learned Wing Chun directly from him. I have studied with Moy Yat lineage sifus and though it is not my lineage, it is one that I respect. I currently train with someone who was a pre-otherstuff student in Benny Ming's Wing Chun school and his hands are familiar to me and consistent with other Moy Yat players who I have known.

Therefore, I have no reason to question Benny Ming's legitimacy as a Wing Chun Sifu. 

Now, that other stuff that he does, I can't really comment on. Doesn't sound like something I would want to be involved in, but that's not what I was speaking to.


----------



## Eric_H (Mar 17, 2015)

ShortBridge said:


> He is Moy Yat's disciple and he learned Wing Chun directly from him.



That's more of a question for the M.Y. org as it stands. I'm not sure what his status would be after the falling out in the years before GM Moy's death. It's a question for William Moy more than anyone AFAIK.



> Therefore, I have no reason to question Benny Ming's legitimacy as a Wing Chun Sifu.



Well, that makes one of us. Not intended as a slight at you, but I believe I know a lot more of the picture of his past. 



> Doesn't sound like something I would want to be involved in


On that, we can most heartily agree.


----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 17, 2015)

I didn't mean to get into a thing here. If you have direct history with Benny Ming, then you certainly know more about him than I do. As mentioned, I have none.

I respect Moy Yat Wing Chun. I know that he took a hard left turn from there, which I have no interest in. I get that that sort of thing can harm a disciple relationship, but that doesn't take your hands away from you.

I don't know what he's doing now or what he's teaching. I was just commenting on what I believe his Wing Chun credentials to be.

Peace.


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm new to the forum, was searching Wing-chun subjects,...anyway, I teach Yoo-Choy (old phonetics Cantonese) Yiu-Choi Wing-Chun in Girard,Ohio. I've been training for 46yrs. , teaching for 26yrs. We have the complete 8-form system (yes including an actual form for the 'jook-wan', lol) We are near the Youngstown area. My Wing-Chun teachers were Si-Fu Jimmy Yee Yoo-Choy style from Chicago's Chinatown 1970's, Teacher Hoy from NYC Chinatown ChineseOpera training and Hong-Kong style Wing-Chun late 70's/early 80's, then Si-Fu Steven Feng Yiu-Choi Cleveland Hgts.,Ohio 1990's.  My teachers of 'other' styles have been GM Feeman Ong , Si-Fu J. Allen 8yrs. in Tallmadge/Akron,OH., M. Nick Gracenin, for 15yrs. in Sharon,PA., Dr. Rose & Prof. Peter Wang 3yrs.  Mayfield/Chesterland,OH. , then for Chinese language; Chi Siu Hwei & Xio Bo Wang. Ohio. My web. is ' Coilingdragonkungfu.org '


----------



## wckf92 (Jul 15, 2018)

Mark Lee Pringle said:


> I'm new to the forum, was searching Wing-chun subjects,...anyway, I teach Yoo-Choy (old phonetics Cantonese) Yiu-Choi Wing-Chun in Girard,Ohio. I've been training for 46yrs. , teaching for 26yrs. We have the complete 8-form system (yes including an actual form for the 'jook-wan', lol) We are near the Youngstown area. My Wing-Chun teachers were Si-Fu Jimmy Yee Yoo-Choy style from Chicago's Chinatown 1970's, Teacher Hoy from NYC Chinatown ChineseOpera training and Hong-Kong style Wing-Chun late 70's/early 80's, then Si-Fu Steven Feng Yiu-Choi Cleveland Hgts.,Ohio 1990's.  My teachers of 'other' styles have been GM Feeman Ong , Si-Fu J. Allen 8yrs. in Tallmadge/Akron,OH., M. Nick Gracenin, for 15yrs. in Sharon,PA., Dr. Rose & Prof. Peter Wang 3yrs.  Mayfield/Chesterland,OH. , then for Chinese language; Chi Siu Hwei & Xio Bo Wang. Ohio. My web. is ' Coilingdragonkungfu.org '



Hi Mark. Welcome to the forum! Thank you for the introduction about you and your art. We welcome your input!

I'd say a majority of us on here are somewhere in the Yip Man family or extended family...so with that said, can you share an example or two of how Yiu-Choi Wing Chun may differ from Yip Man Wing Chun? 
Differences in forms? Weapons? Combat theory? Etc? 

Thank you and looking forward to your feedback!


----------



## KPM (Jul 15, 2018)

It is certainly....different!


----------



## yak sao (Jul 15, 2018)

Reminds me of Sam Chien form


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 15, 2018)

wckf92 said:


> Hi Mark. Welcome to the forum! Thank you for the introduction about you and your art. We welcome your input!
> 
> I'd say a majority of us on here are somewhere in the Yip Man family or extended family...so with that said, can you share an example or two of how Yiu-Choi Wing Chun may differ from Yip Man Wing Chun?
> Differences in forms? Weapons? Combat theory? Etc?
> ...


Nay ho',  From the start of learning what was called/spelled Yoo-Choy back then in the 70s', I didn't know what the difference was from one family style to the next,.. didn't even know Bruce Lee took Wing-Chun for a short while yet, because he was still alive!  lol! I already spoke Mandarin, but of-course Everything was in Cantonese, haha. So...o.k., jump ahead. Now, that I found out there are 11 or 12 family differences of Wing-Chun, I can say the biggest differences are the 'snake-hand' approach (sticking to the opponent like an octopus) and of-course after seeing several different family styles, our order of techniques is different. But, our weapons are the same 8ft. pole, butterfly swords, forms have same names; Sil lum Tao, Chum Kiu, Biu Jee, Jook Wan, Baat Jaam Do, Luk Deem Boon Kwan, Mook Jong, & Saam Baai Fut. Basic combat theory same. Now,...(since youtube,lol ), I LOVE seeing different styles, and at least knowing what they are saying as I've since learned Cantonese.   MmGoi'


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 15, 2018)

KPM said:


> It is certainly....different!


uhg'...hahaa, yeah that's me several years ago.


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 15, 2018)

yak sao said:


> Reminds me of Sam Chien form


What is 'Sam Chien'.. ' 3 - ?'  Thanks'.


----------



## KPM (Jul 15, 2018)

Mark Lee Pringle said:


> forms have same names; Sil lum Tao, Chum Kiu, Biu Jee, Jook Wan, Baat Jaam Do, Luk Deem Boon Kwan, Mook Jong, & Saam Baai Fut.



Is "Baat Jaam Do" the name for the knife form as you originally learned it?  Many have maintained that Ip Man coined that term specifically for his knife set.   What does your Saam Baai Fut form consist of?  Thanks!


----------



## yak sao (Jul 15, 2018)

Mark Lee Pringle said:


> What is 'Sam Chien'.. ' 3 - ?'  Thanks'.








It's a form found in many southern kung fu systems and also in Okinawan / Japanese karate.


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 16, 2018)

KPM said:


> Is "Baat Jaam Do" the name for the knife form as you originally learned it?  Many have maintained that Ip Man coined that term specifically for his knife set.   What does your Saam Baai Fut form consist of?  Thanks!


Yes, 'Baat Jaam Do' is our double-knife form. Since I didn't get to learn that form till about mid-80s' ( I started in the 70s')...maybe the name crossed over because of Yip-Man using it? I had three different Wing-Chun teachers over the years. But, from what I can tell, it's pretty close to the same 8-section form that Yip-Man to Hong-Kong style has.  Similar, but, for 'that' form I wouldn't say that it is in our Yiu-Coi family.  That's why I explain that we have a 'Yiu-Choi gar/Yip-Man gar kind of mix'. Not on-purpose to make a 'new' style', lol...but, just because that's the way the forms were taught back then, and Now that I can cross-ref' & look them up, they make more sense to me.


----------



## Mark Lee Pringle (Jul 16, 2018)

yak sao said:


> It's a form found in many southern kung fu systems and also in Okinawan / Japanese karate.


Interesting!  It looks more like short-hand Southern White-Crane to me,.. I don't see any of our Wing-Chun techniques in there? Our body-power release looks similar except for the audible sounds. Thanks for posting though.  (y)


----------

